# New Graphics Mod



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Just like the title says everyone, I will be stepping down as GFX mod and handing over the section to Mjbish23.

He will now be the one running this section so whatever he says goes. 

Good luck MJB.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

MJB will do a great job!


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

im sure he'll do fine...is the sig comp. for this week still on?


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Booooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Oh man, I didn't know this was posted in the Public lounge, I thought it was the staff lounge. I was about to come on here ranting about how mjbish23 is a two timin, damnit, there I go again.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Yes the comp still is on for this week!


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Steph05050 said:


> im sure he'll do fine...is the sig comp. for this week still on?


Yeah it's still on and we'll still have it going each week. 



plazzman said:


> Oh man, I didn't know this was posted in the Public lounge, I thought it was the staff lounge. I was about to come on here ranting about how mjbish23 is a two timin, damnit, there I go again.


It was only once and I'd drank way too much. I swear it'll never happen again.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Congrats mj.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Composure said:


> Congrats mj.


Thanks composure


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Congratulations, dawg.


----------

